# Devcon 2 ton epoxy in bulk...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Price seems reasonable to me. I've ordered from them and had no problems.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/dev/devs-33.htm


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

Good to know. They say it dries clear. I wonder if it is as strong as the 2 ton? I checked out the site further, Devcon makes a plastic adhesive that will glue both PVC and polycarbonate. That is great for me since I make a lot of baits out of solid PVC. Thanks for the link!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The 30 minute stuff is the "2 ton" epoxy. 

Where did you find the stuff for PVC and polycarbonate?


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

vc1111 said:


> The 30 minute stuff is the "2 ton" epoxy.
> 
> Where did you find the stuff for PVC and polycarbonate?


Went to your link. Then clicked on the "Glue" link. Then clicked on "Plastic Cement" on the left hand side. Then scrolled down the page to find a product called Devcon 220 Plastic Welder. Thanks for the link. I think I will order some.


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

vc1111 said:


> The 30 minute stuff is the "2 ton" epoxy.
> 
> Where did you find the stuff for PVC and polycarbonate?


I did some more research on it. I Googled the product. It sent me to Tower Hobbies web site. It showed a picture of the package. It is a self dispensing twin tube 2 part container with a plunger. It says it is waterproof and holds up to 3500 lbs. The only draw back I could see was it is not clear. But, for just gluing lips to bodies I don't think it will matter much.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, Fish With.


----------

